# T-MAC injury news



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

*The TMac Injury Report*

i think we need some where to talk about tmacs injury. i will start out with what i know, and we can update it as things go on until he is healthy.

tmac hurt himself early in the season during practice and had back spasms. his back problems were suppose to keep him out for 3 weeks. one week later he returns and lights up the the nets in the 2nd half, though it was obvious he wasnt 100% throughout most of the game. thursday agaisnt san antonio he wasnt going to start but after getting a massage on his legs, his back loosened up and he was ready to go, but still not quite healthy. last night, tmacs back stiffened up again and he was in obviously pain through out the game, wincing and stretching while on the court. playing back to back nights definitely was not a good idea. he leaves in the second half after having a unproductive offensive game but grabbing 13 boards. the guy is a warrior and wants to help the team, but needs to have time to heal. shoud he return against indiana or do you think he should take the game off? will he?

edit: how long until you think he is at 100%?


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

*Re: The TMac Injury Report*

*homer mode*........Houston has the toughest schedule in the history of schedules.

- 5 game road trip in 2nd week of season
- crazy amount of "back to backs' 1) last saturday @new jersey/sun. @ boston 2) past thur. @ SA/fri. vs Detroit. 3) tues @dallas/wed. vs.Pheonix 4) friday @memphis/sat. vs. Chicago
- 6 game road trip out west at the beginning of december

*end homer mode*

I dont know if houston can afford for him rest up and get 100% healthy...there aren't any break in this schedule until mid-december.

Even though this team is more talented than last years....I dont think its wise to hang their hats on "well, we started 6-12 last seaon and we managed to win 50 games"

see what happens when you blow games to inferior teams. Loosing to Orlando and NO/OK has literally ruined the beginning of this season. Being 3-0 starting the road maybe Tracy waits until the Minnesota game to come back


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: The TMac Injury Report*

It's pretty unlucky that when he's injured he has to go up against Bowen, Prince, Artest and Marion in succession.

But I don't think the schedule through to the end of December is all that tough. Actually, it seems pretty easy:

Phoenix
Memphis
Chicago
Atlanta
Memphis
Boston
Sacramento
Portland
Golden State
Seattle
Clippers
Lakers
Toronto
Denver
Utah
New Orleans
Golden State

The only really good team there is Denver. Boston, Sacramento and the Clippers are semi-good. I can easily see us winning 13 of those 17 games.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

*Re: The TMac Injury Report*

We've lost several times already to "semi-good" teams.


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: The TMac Injury Report*

the point is that we should make ourselves on track! 
then we may beat any team, or we may lose to the worst one.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: The TMac Injury Report*

Let T-Mac get his rest and see what the rest of these guys can do out there. Despite the lost there were some bright signs from last game, so let's hope Yao and co. can step up against Indiana next game.


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: The TMac Injury Report*

Anderson and Alston need to step up or we're fried....

We need Barry and co to step up their perimeter play to get some good points, and Yao and Mutombo dominate the paint..


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

*Re: The TMac Injury Report*



> McGrady's status for Tuesday's game against the Mavericks is questionable. The Rockets' leading scorer sat out Sunday night's 85-74 loss to the Pacers with a strained back after missing three games earlier in the season with the same injury. McGrady is averaging 21.7 points and 8.7 rebounds per game.
> 
> http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/players/3179/news


i would like to see him get another full week under his belt before he comes back, but if he if feeling up to it, we need him back.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: The TMac Injury Report*

Just from an outsider, it sure seems like T-Mac either exagerrates or underestimates thes injuries. One minute he's in horrible pain, the next he's ready to play, and so on. If he's hurting badly, he just needs to rest and get past this thing or will be be nagging him all season long. Yeah, Houston can't afford for him to sit out too long, but in the long run it will probably be better off.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: The TMac Injury Report*

I think he just wants to play. Clearly he does not want to sit out for longer than he needs. But agreed that he should just take time to let everything feel completely before he steps on the court again.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

*Re: The TMac Injury Report*



KokoTheMonkey said:


> Just from an outsider, it sure seems like T-Mac either exagerrates or underestimates thes injuries. One minute he's in horrible pain, the next he's ready to play, and so on. If he's hurting badly, he just needs to rest and get past this thing or will be be nagging him all season long. Yeah, Houston can't afford for him to sit out too long, but in the long run it will probably be better off.


yeah, its not like its play off time, he can afford to sit out a few days, its not worth reaggravating for later in the season. it really wouldnt hurt us that much for him to wait for the memphis game on thursday or atlanta on saturday, and it could his back a world of good. and even if he returns on saturday he could play limited minutes since atlanta isnt that good of team. last time he rushed it, things looked good but didnt work out. no reason to do that again.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: The TMac Injury Report*



KokoTheMonkey said:


> Just from an outsider, it sure seems like T-Mac either exagerrates or underestimates thes injuries. One minute he's in horrible pain, the next he's ready to play, and so on. If he's hurting badly, he just needs to rest and get past this thing or will be be nagging him all season long. Yeah, Houston can't afford for him to sit out too long, but in the long run it will probably be better off.


I read somewhere that if u have back problems like TMAC's, u might feel alright in one game and then next game the pain could be too horrible for u to play,but it's possible u feel alright again a few days later… whether he can play a game or not just depends on how he feels before the game.

Agree that he should not come back until he's completely recovered, we can't afford for him to be down in playoffs. Right now just let the rest of the guys try their best and see what they can do. From the last some games,I feel they r playing better and better every game,not like the first 2-3 games where it's all a mess. A team can't be a real elite team unless they can still function well with (one of) their superstar(s) out.


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

*Re: The TMac Injury Report*

Tracy's tougher than people may realise and he's a pretty quick healer. He actaully wanted to come back against Miami but decided to wait until the game against New Jersey.

His back problems are stictly muscle not the actual vertebrate. This is why his pain comes and goes. So, if you see him doubled over in pain one night and he's playing the next....dont assume he wasn't really that hurt or feeling just fine...

..he's a 8 year vet; he learned how to play with pain a long time ago


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

*Re: The TMac Injury Report*

is he going to play tommorow night?


----------



## smithys1510 (Jul 11, 2005)

Does anyone in the Houston area have any news on T-MAC?
When will he back?
and rafer alston


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

smithys1510 said:


> Does anyone in the Houston area have any news on T-MAC?
> When will he back?
> and rafer alston


like tone wone said, his problem is the muscles so its not gonna be easy to pin down a date on when he will be healthy. he is reported as questionable for these games so they are probably just waiting for him to feel a bit better. i would expect to see him this weekend, remember this problem wasnt suppose to take that long to heal anyways. he may have reaggravated it, but i dont think it should be too serious. he has taken 2 full weeks off now combined with lighter activity in the time he was back (he wasnt playing 40 mins a game). all in all, i dont expect it to be a nonissue in a weeks time. i could be horribly wrong. i think as long as he doesnt over do it and strain his back again, he should be able to play though it for a while and be 100% by the all star break. they seem to want to be hush hush on it, probably to make sure tmac doesnt get extra pressure to come back to early.

a quick update on alston, its a hairline fracture that shouldnt keep him out too long. he will probably return this weekend too.
http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/players/3282/news


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

I'd say another week and he'll be back.


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

Any news?!

I'd say also 1 week, but I'll mean a real dig in.


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

Well, I have had a seriously bad back myself with Addison's disease, and believe me, He Ain't Faking It! I am actually mad at Jeff/Keith Jones, why the hell is he practicing at all? When MJordan strained his back, he never NEVER practiced until later that season. Light shooting, but nothing at all until 2 hours before gametime. TMac shouldn't be doing nothing. And why don't they give him treatments during halftime, why isn't he wearing a flack-jacket to give him some support while he's on the floor? Jermaine ONeal used one a few years ago, as did MJ. The medical staff isn't doing its job to help him with this injury, A HEATING PAD???? GIVE ME A BREAK....well maybe they can go really old school and tie a chickens' foot around his waist! :curse: The training staff gets an F-! Lets send Tracy to a sports medicine center here in town, they work wonders.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

debarge said:


> Well, I have had a seriously bad back myself with Addison's disease, and believe me, He Ain't Faking It! I am actually mad at Jeff/Keith Jones, why the hell is he practicing at all? When MJordan strained his back, he never NEVER practiced until later that season. Light shooting, but nothing at all until 2 hours before gametime. TMac shouldn't be doing nothing. And why don't they give him treatments during halftime, why isn't he wearing a flack-jacket to give him some support while he's on the floor? Jermaine ONeal used one a few years ago, as did MJ. The medical staff isn't doing its job to help him with this injury, A HEATING PAD???? GIVE ME A BREAK....well maybe they can go really old school and tie a chickens' foot around his waist! :curse: The training staff gets an F-! Lets send Tracy to a sports medicine center here in town, they work wonders.


not all back problems are the same. he gets massages at half time so they were treating that. they dont want to put a brace on his back because he needs free movement in it to stop it from stiffening up. i have a feeling they are more aware to his specific needs than anyone here.


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

Tmac is aiming to come back tuesday, 
THE NEWS
Rockets guard Tracy McGrady missed his eighth game of the season with a strained lower back on Saturday, but he could be close to returning to the court. When asked by the if he thought he would be cleared to play Tuesday against the Atlanta Hawks, McGrady told the Houston Chronicle, "That's what we're shooting for." 

Our View
The Rockets have only two games on the docket this coming week and even if T-Mac were a guaranteed starter on Tuesday, fantasy owners would still need to evaluate whether or not it's worth starting him in the short week. 

fanball.com


im excited


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> not all back problems are the same. he gets massages at half time so they were treating that. they dont want to put a brace on his back because he needs free movement in it to stop it from stiffening up. i have a feeling they are more aware to his specific needs than anyone here.


You are probably right, I should have more faith in 'the best training staff in the nba'


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

I say sit him out Tuesday, play him on Saturday this way he gets another week to rest and let him become 100% injury free. I mean do we really need a superstar to beat the Hawks?


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

I read on some forum that T-Mac is probably going to be back on Tuesday, and that Jon Barry is injured and out for a month. Also, Sura's surgery went OK.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

tmac hopes to be back on tuesday, confirming hakeem's rumor and barry bruised his foot. xrays were negative.

Houston Chronicle



> Rockets forward Tracy McGrady missed his fifth consecutive game and eighth this season with a strained back.
> Asked if he thought he would be cleared to play Tuesday against the Atlanta Hawks, McGrady said, "That's what we're shooting for."
> 
> [more in link]


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

Pasha The Great said:


> I mean do we really need a superstar to beat the Hawks?


T-MAC,pls...just stay where u are until Saturday. The rest of the team need a win badly to prove themselves.Now they've got a good chance to beat Hawks. Otherwise, it'd be hard for them to accept the fact that they seem to be nobody without T-MAC.Besides, what if T-MAC's injured again?


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

skykisser said:


> T-MAC,pls...just stay where u are until Saturday. The rest of the team need a win badly to prove themselves.Now they've got a good chance to beat Hawks. Otherwise, it'd be hard for them to accept the fact that they seem to be nobody without T-MAC.Besides, what if T-MAC's injured again?


 Houston is 3-10....this no time to let us get our pride involved. Reguardless of how many games the rox could've/should've won...the fact still remains that record wise Houston is no Better than Atlanta


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

tone wone said:


> Houston is 3-10....this no time to let us get our pride involved. Reguardless of how many games the rox could've/should've won...the fact still remains that record wise Houston is no Better than Atlanta


remind you 3-11, but if we really need T-MAC to beat Hawks, we wont go further even if we are in playoffs.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

tone wone said:


> Houston is 3-10....this no time to let us get our pride involved. Reguardless of how many games the rox could've/should've won...*the fact still remains that record wise Houston is no Better than Atlanta*


I guess we had a tougher schedule than them?

Anyway, TMAC's return will enhance the probability of beating the Hawks, (but) at the risk of exacerbating his back problems.


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

rockets should jump out to a early lead to try to rest tmac, the more rest the better in these situations i believe, try to get tmac around 15 or so minutes, just to gage on how he's feeling


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Yah, bench T-Mac unless we're losing, then bring him in off the bench - which would be quite sad considering we're playing the Hawks


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

if his back is still bothering, playing sparse minutes might not work. if his back tenses up sitting on the bench, he could reaggravate it or he could just be ineffective if hes not gonna be given time (look at the first halves of the games he has been in). if he is gonna come back, make sure he is healthy enough to play normal minutes or dont bring him back.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Looks like TMAC's back spasm is chronic and will never be 100%?  


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/dailydime?page=dailydime-051130



> *"I'm not going to be 100 percent," he conceded, "regardless of what I do and how much rest I get."*
> 
> The Rockets, as a result, couldn't get too giddy about McGrady's 25-point, nine-rebound, five-assist comeback in a 100-85 defeat of the Atlanta Hawks. This is probably how it's going to be for them for the rest of the season, praying McGrady can grind away at whatever percentage accurately assesses his health . . . and wondering how he'll feel the morning after.
> 
> ...



Maybe this tough guy knows how to handle this, but this will probably cut his basketball career much shorter. How many good years he still has left in himself? :no:


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

^^ I did not need to see that article.

damn


----------

